# Good locations for fly-fishing



## EAM (Jun 28, 2009)

My dear husband has recently taken up fly-fishing.  What timeshares in the central U.S. are good destinations for fly-fishing?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2009)

Which is more important, midwest or fly fishing? I suppose the U.P. of Michigan would be more or less midwest, so would Colorado. Most flyfishing is done in cooler water. Most midwestern water is warm. So if one is going to flyfish for warm water fish, the 'flies' look more like mice and the quarry is generally bass. For the Real McCoy you may want to head out to the Yellowstone area or Tahoe, or inland Oregon. 

90+% of the farm raised trout sold in the world are raised within 30 miles of where I live, but to hook 'em on an artificial bug I head for Silver Creek about 50 miles North.

And if you find that timeshare on 'Notellum Creek', PM me.

Jim Ricks


----------



## chellej (Jun 28, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> And if you find that timeshare on 'Notellum Creek', PM me.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Jim

years ago I shared an office with Bruce Staples who is a big flyfisherman in SE Idaho.  He had a lot of "notellem creeks".  He was kind enough to often draw maps for my dh to go to some of those spots.  He published several books on the area but kept a few secrets.

Northern New Mexico also has some reasonable fly fishing as well


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2009)

We were just at Island Park Village Resort in Island Park, ID. It's about 20 miles from the West Yellowstone entrance.  We saw lots of flyfishermen in the streams in the park and there were several flyfishing stores in West Yellowstone, MT, that arrange fishing trips.

There is also a new timeshare right in West Yellowstone, MT.  It's the Worldmark Yellowstone.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 28, 2009)

Spring fly-fishing is very popular in the higher mountain streams of the Smoky and Blue Ridge Mountains in NC and TN.  Those mountains are in the 4500-6000 ft range so they get a fair amount of snow and cold mountain runoff in the springtime.  If your DH is fairly new to it, he may not feel like he needs to travel far to get to the very best places for it.    I wonder if you might find some decent midwest locations in the Ozarks.


----------



## Charlie D. (Jun 28, 2009)

I took up fly fishing a couple years ago. Actually do it very little but it is fun. Went to Pagosa Springs three different times year before last. May = Lake fishing with a guide on one of the private lakes that Wyndham TS owners can use. Wore my arm out.:whoopie:   July = stream fishing with a guide. Awesome.  October = Guided float trip on the San Juan River in Northern NM. Wore my arm out again.:whoopie: 

Many of the fly fishermen in the local club here in Tulsa fish for trout at Lake Taneycomo below Table Rock Dam. That is at Branson, MO. That is going to be my next guided trip. I hear there are huge Browns below the dam and Wyndham Mountain Vista is one of our favorite destinations. 

Charlie D.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 28, 2009)

A Few of the Best Fly Fishing Spots in the United States

Fly Fishing Books by States and Areas


Richard


----------



## EAM (Jun 30, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Which is more important, midwest or fly fishing? I suppose the U.P. of Michigan would be more or less midwest, so would Colorado. Most flyfishing is done in cooler water. Most midwestern water is warm. So if one is going to flyfish for warm water fish, the 'flies' look more like mice and the quarry is generally bass. For the Real McCoy you may want to head out to the Yellowstone area or Tahoe, or inland Oregon.
> 
> 90+% of the farm raised trout sold in the world are raised within 30 miles of where I live, but to hook 'em on an artificial bug I head for Silver Creek about 50 miles North.
> 
> ...



He'd prefer midwest (MI, WI, MO, AR, or mountains of NC, VA, WV, etc.).  Someplace within driving distance.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 30, 2009)

*White River Arkansas*

The White River ranks in the top twenty fly-fishing areas in the country and is the most popular stream in the midwest, especially for brown trout.


----------

